

Affidavit:  Hacker claims to issue “climb” command to airplane's thrust computer [pdf] - justonepost
http://www.wired.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Chris-Roberts-Application-for-Search-Warrant.pdf

======
tsukikage
Hint: don't tell the powers that be that you've committed a crime, no matter
how honourable you think you're being. They are not on your side.

